# Look, its the ride along!



## jenskiez (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey I'm Jenny and 17 ,I took my EMT-B class a couple months ago and did a couple of ride alongs which was quite interesting actually. Saw some buddies on their ride alongs too and of course shared our what-nots about the EMTs we were assigned to . So I'm curious, what do you guys think about ride alongs when they come to you, like your judgment about them?


----------



## Chief Complaint (Nov 16, 2011)

jenskiez said:


> Hey I'm Jenny and 17 ,I took my EMT-B class a couple months ago and did a couple of ride alongs which was quite interesting actually. Saw some buddies on their ride alongs too and of course shared our what-nots about the EMTs we were assigned to . So I'm curious, what do you guys think about ride alongs when they come to you, like your judgment about them?



Im not a preceptor so my opinion doesnt matter too much here, but i can say that many of the people who show up for ride alongs around here shouldnt be allowed to.

I understand that we all have to start somewhere and that nobody is perfect, but its shocking how many students show up dressed like slobs, or without the required paperwork.

When it comes to patient care, again, we all have to start somewhere.  But if you have never actually attempted an IV anything besides a dummy arm, how about you let us know that before you accept the offer to try it on a patient?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2011)

Same as above, I'm fresh out of my FTO time, never ridden with a student but through my student experience and from my coworkers as the I on the unit usually B/I students are our "responsibility".

All my coworkers told me they take the Napoleonic view on it: "Incompetent until proven otherwise." If you have a bad attitude your going home. Look unprofessional, your going home. No paperwork, your going home. If you show up early and help the I with checkouts and what not they are going to be much more keen on letting you "play".

If your a wall-flower and don't ask any questions no one is going to let you do much of anything.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 16, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> I understand that we all have to start somewhere and that nobody is perfect, but its shocking how many students show up dressed like slobs, or without the required paperwork.



We send those ride alongs home. If they don't have the required paperwork to ride out then they get sent home and their EMS instructor is made aware of the student being sent home and why. Then it's up to the EMS instructor on how it will be delt with. (for my college if the student gets sent home they will not be allowed to ride out with that division or service again). 

If they do not show up in cloths that follow the dress code or are just complete slobs then they will once again be sent home with the above actions taken. 

And if they get sent home there is a very strong possibility they will be out of the EMT program due to the required hours for ride outs not being met. 

And it's the same in the class room. If they look like slobs they will be sent home for the day. If you miss 3 days of class or done keep the required 80% minimum grade then they are kicked from the program.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 16, 2011)

jenskiez said:


> Hey I'm Jenny and 17 ,I took my EMT-B class a couple months ago and did a couple of ride alongs which was quite interesting actually. Saw some buddies on their ride alongs too and of course shared our what-nots about the EMTs we were assigned to . So I'm curious, what do you guys think about ride alongs when they come to you, like your judgment about them?



Around here you can tell what kind of student its going to be by what school they come from. One school is notorious for students who can't do a simple blood pressure, basic physical exam, etc. no matter what the level. (B students, P students) those students also are the bumps on a log who sit there and don't take initiative to do anything. 

If you are the one standing in the corner while we work, you're going to be treated like you're not there. We aren't gonna go out of our way for you, but if you act interested and take initiative and seem like you want to learn, I will bend over backwards to teach you and let you do whatever you're allowed to do at school. 

I also get really annoyed with students who know they need certain info for their reports on the patients and wait til the end to get their stuffed signed and want the ages, chief complaints, meds, Hx and vitals of all patients we transported that day while I'm trying to get done and clock out. That crap should be done while we are taking that patient, or even after while I'm finishing report. Not when I wanna go home! Grr. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycajun (Nov 16, 2011)

^^^^^^ This

I don't have a problem with students but for god sake don't just stand there like a deer caught in headlights. Also DO NOT SHOW UP dressed like you are going hang out with your buddies at sonic. It kills me to see someone show up not dressed appropriately thinking they should be allowed to interact with Pt's. And please be HONEST about your skill level. The last thing we need is you showing up and talking about everything you know only to find out you couldn't take a blood pressure if your life depended on it. With that said I have had some excellent students show up in the recent past. Nicely dressed and very capable of handling EMT responsibilities.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 16, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> ^^^^^^ This
> 
> I don't have a problem with students but for god sake don't just stand there like a deer caught in headlights. Also DO NOT SHOW UP dressed like you are going hang out with your buddies at sonic. It kills me to see someone show up not dressed appropriately thinking they should be allowed to interact with Pt's. *And please be HONEST about your skill level.* The last thing we need is you showing up and talking about everything you know only to find out you couldn't take a blood pressure if your life depended on it. With that said I have had some excellent students show up in the recent past. Nicely dressed and very capable of handling EMT responsibilities.



I hate that. That goes for partners too.

If you don't know how to do something, say it. Don't fake it. No one is going to think less of you for it.

Preceptors can't teach you something if they don't know that you don't know it.


----------



## truetiger (Nov 16, 2011)

Don't be the student who shows up with your shirt untucked, no stethoscope, and then palpate a BP of 130/80. It's also a bad idea to show up high on painkillers regardless of when you had your surgery.


----------



## dstevens58 (Nov 16, 2011)

Speaking from the "student" standpoint, I can totally agree with everyone and everything that's been said.  I take the initiative and find out what to where, if it is different from what the school said I have to wear.

So far, my preceptors have been fine, allowing me to do what I'm comfortable with.  They did ask where I was at as far as learning and performing injections and starting IV's.  And, I do take the extra effort to let them know and show them that I'm willing to do anything, including some of the er, less than glorious aspects of medical care.


----------



## Youngin (Nov 16, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> Also DO NOT SHOW UP dressed like you are going hang out with your buddies at sonic.



Just out of curiosity, what should we wear? I start clinicals at the end of the month so I figured I'd ask.

Edit: I figure my instructor will cover this since we have a clinical orientation class type thing coming up as well, so it's not that big a deal.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 16, 2011)

When I was on a unit that got a student, I'd treat them like they were a new hire going through FTO period. Start off watching, and then slowly doing more throughout the day. During off times discuss things that they couldn't do due to liability issues like operating the gurney, etc. 



NVRob said:


> All my coworkers told me they take the Napoleonic view on it: "Incompetent until proven otherwise." If you have a bad attitude *your* going home. Look unprofessional, *your* going home. No paperwork, *your* going home. If you show up early and help the I with checkouts and what not they are going to be much more keen on letting you "play".
> 
> If your a wall-flower and don't ask any questions no one is going to let you do much of anything.



Oh the huge irony.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 16, 2011)

Andrew said:


> Just out of curiosity, what should we wear? I start clinicals at the end of the month so I figured I'd ask.
> 
> Edit: I figure my instructor will cover this since we have a clinical orientation class type thing coming up as well, so it's not that big a deal.




What ever you are told to wear. When I did my ride alongs, it was black slacks, blue collared shirt.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> When I was on a unit that got a student, I'd treat them like they were a new hire going through FTO period. Start off watching, and then slowly doing more throughout the day. During off times discuss things that they couldn't do due to liability issues like operating the gurney, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the huge irony.



No one likes a grammar nazi.

I don't think we're supposed too, but we allow students to operate an empty stretcher, practice putting it in, showing them proper lifting technique and correcting theirs. I also will allow them to put myself or my partner, depending on who weighs less, into the ambulance.


----------



## truetiger (Nov 16, 2011)

What your program tells you to wear.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 16, 2011)

Ugh. I have an EMT student tonight. Wearing a fire department t shirt, jeans and sneakers. I asked him what they told him to wear, he said "this.". Also very disinterested in doing a truck/equipment check. Much more interested in watching UFC in our dayroom.  I'll be sending an email to his instructor.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Oh the huge irony.



Sorry. *You're,* Better? I can go find multiple posts from me about how English was never my strong subject in school if you'd like. 

Get off your high horse, please. Cool, thanks.

Also, for being so pro-education thanks for responding to my PM about benzos. 

About uniforms, the service *you're* riding with will determine that. At my agency ride alongs wear black or blue slacks with a white polo and black shoes.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 16, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Also, for being so pro-education thanks for responding to my PM about benzos.



PM responded. Answer: I'm honestly not sure. Also, ask anyone, I'm not the best at responding to PMs. It's too easy to say, "I'll respond next time I check the boards," and do that for days at a time.


----------



## jenskiez (Nov 16, 2011)

well yeah of course one shouldn't be in something they'd wear when they're lazy. When I went I had to wear black ****ies, boots, and a white polo shirt they issued us with a patch of ems and our school (program) name, tucked in and with a black belt. well what I was trying to ask was like how do you guys act with them (us ride alongs) and what do you guys think about when we do what we try to do.  :wacko:


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 16, 2011)

It all depends on the student. Personally, I give them the benefit of the doubt at the start of the shift and let them prove me wrong. If they try and help out and are mildly competent or at least willing to learn, I just consider them another member of the crew. That said, I've sent plenty home who didn't seem like they wanted to be there.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 17, 2011)

Being the third rider is tough for the student and the crew. Unless the crew is taking students all the time, they're used to working as a two person team, and it's tough to figure out where the third person suddenly fits in. That can leave the student out of meaningful patient contacts without the crew really realizing it. It would be one thing if students got to ride with real FTOs, but from talking to partners and coworkers, most students just get assigned to a "regular" street crew so there might not be a lot of training given to the crew regarding precepting, at least for basic students.

When I get stuck in the FTO role, I sometimes find myself doing all the stuff I usually do and the new employee is left to do nothing but watch, which just isn't that helpful.


----------



## Nerd13 (Nov 17, 2011)

Like everybody else has a sad a great determinant of how the day is going to go is obvious in the first 5 minutes of the student's arrival. If you show up clean, dressed appropriately and are immediately respectful we're going to have a good day. If you have an attitude and look terrible then you've already ruined your own day. 

I like students who want to learn. This is probably because I like to teach. If you are a little overeager I can work with that because at least you're showing me you want to be here and aren't just here because someone told you that you had to be. Students aren't always easy to work with though. Even when they're the most well meaning they kind of throw off your roll a little. You have to adjust your day and remember to be keeping track of someone. I've played both sides of this game and I know that's an awkward position for students to be in too. As much as I like having students there are a few people who hate having them. This isn't conducive to learning for the student and so most walk away from those experiences with poor opinions. I just try and treat them the way I want to be treated as a student and we usually get along fine. 

Also if you're showing me you have some idea what's going on I'm going to be more willing to let you get involved with the pt care. This is your chance to learn and your actions will determine entirely how the day goes and the experiences you get to have.


----------



## Niccigsu (Nov 17, 2011)

In my AEMT class we are required to wear ems pants, polo shirts that we had to special order and boots. I thought this was the same across the board but apparently not.


----------



## Flightorbust (Nov 17, 2011)

Were required to wear dark blue slacks or EMS pants, a white polo with our school logo black boots and a black belt. Ive noticed that it varies from crew to crew on how you will be treated. If you find a crew you mesh well with try to stick with em. The more they get to know you and what you can do the more they will let you do. When I started to redo my basic I requested the same medic I had ridden with before. He was comfortable with me and lets me tech some of the calls myself and just sits there giving me nudges here and there if I get stuck.


----------



## crazycajun (Nov 17, 2011)

Andrew said:


> Just out of curiosity, what should we wear? I start clinicals at the end of the month so I figured I'd ask.
> 
> Edit: I figure my instructor will cover this since we have a clinical orientation class type thing coming up as well, so it's not that big a deal.



It really depends on your school and area. All of our EMT-B students are required to wear black pants, polo shirts, belts and boots. Paramedics differ as most are affiliated with a service and usually wear their duty clothing. If we ride with another service for clinicals it is up to that service.


----------



## Archymomma (Nov 17, 2011)

We have students cycling through our service during the spring and fall.  Basically, we prefer students who show up on time, are wearing the proper attire, and are willing to learn. Be honest about your skill level. We are a very busy 911 service that covers most of our County. If a student is going to show up for shift change (7am) be on time, come out to the bay while we check the trucks - heck I'll give you a check sheet and you can do a run through so you get to know what & where things are on the trucks. Ask questions! Like has been said before, if you sit around in a corner you will be ignored. Don't ever lie to us, if you can't get a pulse, BP, or whatever then just say so. Most of our Medics & EMTs are helpful and want students to learn...if they put in the effort.


----------



## tylerp1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I agree with everything everybody else has been saying.  Having most recently been a student and having precepted other Basics while I was working as one, I've seen the good, the bad, and the ugly on both sides of the fence..  

..and with my paramedic program, if you were sent home from a facility for any reason, you were subsequently terminated from the program..h34r:


----------



## bigdogems (Nov 17, 2011)

First off I think all services that get students should have to have preceptors that are approved by the program. This helps to ensure that the people getting students actually want to teach. I've worked in systems that did this and it seemed much better for the students than systems that just throw students with whatever medic is on.

The general start of us getting a student is introducing myself and asking what level they are. If they haven't been with our service before they get a tour of the truck and station. I will explain to the student that they are free to operate to their skill level and they don't need to ask to do something. If it is wrong or they are about to harm the pt I will stop them. With that being said.... I have had a huge amount of students that wont do a thing unless told to. Ive even had several paramedic students when asked if they want the intubation they say no... WTF?!?! When I was a student I would have been all over doing advanced skills

Oh and a general rule. Do what the crew is doing. If they're cleaning, clean. Checking the truck, be with them. You want to be one of the team. While its not against any rules. If the crew is doing station duties and your sleeping on the couch it doesn't look good


----------



## firemedic0227 (Nov 18, 2011)

Being tomorrow as my last Ride-a-long and today was my last day of Paramedic Class, I was asked on Monday by the Paramedics I am riding with if I was actually going to show up tomorrow, I replied "yes because I signed up for it and I am still wanting to learn more." I feel as if a lot of people get lazy towards the end and stop going and calling in if they aren't going to be there is pure laziness.

This being said I really enjoyed all of my ride times and the Paramedics that were my preceptors. I didn't have a crappy preceptor that thought less of me and made me feel like crap, but that is partly because I showed up in the right uniform always clean shaved and willing to learn and step up especially during my Team Leads. I love being the "Medic" that wants to call in Pt. Reports on the radio and give the oral report to the receiving facility. I have a lot to learn because I have ZERO experience at either the EMT-B or the Paramedic level besides what I got in both classes.

Here is my Advice for new students doing first ride alongs and or clinical times. Show up before you are supposed to be there, in the right uniform, willing to ask questions, and or help out doing Rig/Equipment checks. I always asked if they needed help with anything every day as soon as I walked into the stations. Keep an open mind don't get frustrated and if you do ask questions. Remember your preceptors are there to help you become a good paramedic but you have to take the Initiative and listen to your preceptors. Know your limits at what you are comfortable with and let the Medics know what those are before hand.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 18, 2011)

I have a question that I think is relative to this thread.

All the paramedic students here talk about their preceptor*s*. Is it common to have a different preceptor consistently?

In my program we get to rank our choices for our preceptor depending on your class ranking. They take our requests into consideration but we are ultimately paired by personality and learning style with our preceptor. We do our entire internship with the same preceptor unless it really isn't working, then you are reassigned. If you are extended your preceptor will change to a new one for the allotted extension.

Do you find it difficult having different preceptors when it comes to their comfort level with you and your abilities? Many preceptors here allow the medic student to run the truck. All they do is observe, perform a skill if it's delegated to them on scene and step in to take over if something is going wrong or the intern is doing something to endanger themselves, the crew or the patient.


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 18, 2011)

jenskiez said:


> Hey I'm Jenny and 17 ,I took my EMT-B class a couple months ago and did a couple of ride alongs which was quite interesting actually. Saw some buddies on their ride alongs too and of course shared our what-nots about the EMTs we were assigned to . So I'm curious, what do you guys think about ride alongs when they come to you, like your judgment about them?



I enjoy having RA's with... I enjoy teaching them.

To other guys in the service for longer, they love having FEMALE RA's with... gives them a chance to flirt and show off.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 18, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I have a question that I think is relative to this thread.
> 
> All the paramedic students here talk about their preceptor*s*. Is it common to have a different preceptor consistently?
> 
> ...



Eh, I had a couple different preceptors because when an FTO would get injured they would send me to them to be a third rider...kind of a crappy way to do it, but all my preceptors were pretty awesome and let me run the show.

However, I'm going to stick with the thought that I had multiple preceptors because they wanted to spread my awesomeness around.


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 18, 2011)

Curious, do RA's have to sign legal documents ? (They do here in ZA)


----------



## Fish (Nov 18, 2011)

I like ride alongs but, I do have my bug-a-boos

Be interested
Be professional
Help clean
Don't be a wall flower, do the assesement and treatment to your capabilities
And Learn!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 18, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> Ugh. I have an EMT student tonight. Wearing a fire department t shirt, jeans and sneakers. I asked him what they told him to wear, he said "this.". Also very disinterested in doing a truck/equipment check. Much more interested in watching UFC in our dayroom.  I'll be sending an email to his instructor.



It was people like that who made me start carrying around our student dismissal forms (the medical director I worked for also oversaw most of the local training programs and the couple he didn't were overseen by a coworker).  That kid wouldn't have made it out of the station before he was done with his stint in EMS. It's a shame you can't do the same.


----------



## jenskiez (Nov 18, 2011)

medicnick83 said:


> I enjoy having RA's with... I enjoy teaching them.
> 
> To other guys in the service for longer, they love having FEMALE RA's with... gives them a chance to flirt and show off.



Haha yea thats how they were with me, but atleast they were fun to be with.they didnt make me feel left out.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Nov 18, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I have a question that I think is relative to this thread.
> 
> All the paramedic students here talk about their preceptor*s*. Is it common to have a different preceptor consistently?
> 
> ...



Ive never had the same preceptor twice.  The surrounding counties dictate how the preceptorships work.  We send our instructor the dates we are available to ride and then he works out the schedule with one of the participating counties.  The preceptor doesnt know who is coming and we dont know who we are going to get.  There are so many students cycling through that it would be impossible to schedule ride time with the same medic unit.

I dont find it to be much of a problem, although ive had really great experiences, and terrible ones.  Its just luck of the draw.  Of course i prefer to be as hands on as can be, but i understand if a medic doesnt want a student to run the call.  Most of them are great and are happy to help.  Every now and then you get hooked up with a medic unit that is on their final stretch of a busy 36 hour shift.  Im not expecting those guys to bend over backwards to educate me.


----------



## feldy (Nov 18, 2011)

My service has a volunteer program where people can go through an orientation, then are allowed to do ride alongs. However, they all have to be fully trained and licensed EMTs/ Paramedics and have the same scope as the employee at that level has (except driving and paperwork). Then they are given an evaluation at the end. They dont have any contracts with programs that offer clincal hrs.

While nothing is really expected of the volunteers, if you are on the truck, most people would expect you to help out (or at least offer to). Occasionally there will be medical students that are there just to observe but they mostly ride with the sprint car with an MD.


----------



## jenskiez (Nov 19, 2011)

feldy said:


> My service has a volunteer program where people can go through an orientation, then are allowed to do ride alongs. However, they all have to be fully trained and licensed EMTs/ Paramedics and have the same scope as the employee at that level has (except driving and paperwork). Then they are given an evaluation at the end. They dont have any contracts with programs that offer clincal hrs.
> 
> While nothing is really expected of the volunteers, if you are on the truck, most people would expect you to help out (or at least offer to). Occasionally there will be medical students that are there just to observe but they mostly ride with the sprint car with an MD.



Are there any exceptions to have to being licensed? Im waitimg to become 18 to take the NREMT and Im fully trained.


----------



## feldy (Nov 19, 2011)

jenskiez said:


> Are there any exceptions to have to being licensed? Im waitimg to become 18 to take the NREMT and Im fully trained.[/QUOTE
> 
> Each agency (whether municipal or private) has their own rules, you would have to call the supervisors office to find out.


----------



## Martyn (Nov 19, 2011)

Andrew said:


> Just out of curiosity, what should we wear? I start clinicals at the end of the month so I figured I'd ask.
> 
> Edit: I figure my instructor will cover this since we have a clinical orientation class type thing coming up as well, so it's not that big a deal.


 
This is me back in my student days...yes, we actually had a hospital bed in the classroom. Uniform supplied by the college, maroon shirt for EMT interns and red for the paramedic interns. Dark blue BDU's and our own black boots:


----------



## Farmer2DO (Nov 20, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Is it common to have a different preceptor consistently?



I trained in the EMS system about 70 miles west of where I currently work FT.  We had 1 preceptor, and with rare exception, 2, for our entire duration of field time.  Some students needed 2 due to work schedules.  I started with 1, but he was the most senior paramedic at his service, and took a month long vacation out of the country, past halfway of my program, so I got a different preceptor to finish with.

The system where I work lets the paramedic students ride with any preceptor that has been approved by 1) the college  2) the system  3) the service.  You could easily have 20+ preceptors during your time, and some of the students do.

I prefer the limited number approach.  I think it's good to have 1 person tracking your progress.  I'm a preceptor in both systems, and the one where I trained really requires preceptor buy in.  They even pay you by giving you free credit hours at their college.


----------



## Farmer2DO (Nov 20, 2011)

Sasha said:


> No one likes a grammar nazi.



He's not being a Nazi, as he's not commiting crimes against humanity.  What he's doing is pointing out the irony of commenting on incompetence and professionalism while making grammar errors that are very easily fixable.




NVRob said:


> Sorry. *You're,* Better? I can go find multiple posts from me about how English was never my strong subject in school if you'd like.
> 
> Get off your high horse, please. Cool, thanks.



I feel the need to comment.

Rob (I'm assuming that's your name), you were talking about professionalism and competence in your post, and then went on to slaughter the grammar.  I don't often rip on people, but I'd like to sometimes.  You may have problems with spelling and grammar; I get that and am not attacking you for it.  But if you do, then you need to utilize tools that help you use them correctly, like spell check.  As for grammar, mixing up things like your and you're; there, their and they're drives me nuts, I think because most of the time, people are simply being lazy.  (I'm not saying you are.)  When I am writing something that is going to be placed for public scrutiny, I proof read it.  I've changed several things in this post already.  When I'm using words like the ones I just mentioned, I stop and think:  is this a contraction, or the possesive?  

I'm not trying to give you a hard time.  But one of the things JPINFV is often commenting about is how to advance our profession.  One of those ways is to make sure we come across as educated and intelligent.  (I'm talking perception here, not accusing you of having a lack of those qualities.)  Ever do any QA, and have to read some of these PCRs?  That's enough to make me crazy, and to make some of my English teachers rip what's left of their hair out.  It frustrates me to no end when medical providers can't spell common words that we work with daily, and won't use spell check.

I enjoy reading your posts; you seem intelligent and humble, and willing to learn.  I just think that when people put themselves out there in posts, and make repetetive errors, they open themselves up for scrutiny.  So please, I'm not trying to slam you, but to point out why he said what he did, and why I mostly agree with him.


----------



## Youngin (Nov 20, 2011)

Farmer2DO said:


> What he's doing is pointing out the irony of commenting on incompetence and professionalism while making grammar errors that are very easily fixable.



What I'm doing is pointing out the irony of commenting on grammar errors that are very easily fixable while making grammar errors that are very easily fixable.



Farmer2DO said:


> I just think that when people put themselves out there in posts, and make *repetetive* errors, they open themselves up for scrutiny.



People misspell words and use poor grammar sometimes. NVRob is obviously a smart guy, just like yourself. What's the point of making such a big deal about a minor spelling error on an internet forum? It just makes you look like a douche.

Now I look like a douche.

dangit.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 20, 2011)

> He's not being a Nazi, as he's not commiting crimes against humanity.



As a Jew of German extraction, I'd like to point out that- contrary to popular internet belief- one does not have to be a Nazi to perpetrate crimes against humanity nor does doing so make one a Nazi.

By the way, as someone with a moderately decent command of the English language, I happen to consider poor grammar, an inability to spell and the associated acceptances thereof as crimes against humanity.  They are signs (and in some ways, methods) by which our society is becoming increasingly moronic.


----------



## Farmer2DO (Nov 20, 2011)

Right.  I try to make a polite post; you resort to name calling.  Classy.

A few spelling errors aren't my main problem. People constantly mixing up (and not taking the time to make sure they are right) there, their and they're, or your and you're, or to, too and two are what makes me grind me teeth.  Again, they make people seem uneducated, and if you read my whole post, I don't think he is uneducated at all.  Quite the opposite.  But I'm a douche.  

Whatever.


----------



## Farmer2DO (Nov 20, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> As a Jew of German extraction, I'd like to point out that- contrary to popular internet belief- one does not have to be a Nazi to perpetrate crimes against humanity nor does doing so make one a Nazi.



I just don't like the way the term is used.  Someone corrects someone else's grammar, and they get called a Nazi.  It may be accepted, but I don't have to like it.



> By the way, as someone with a moderately decent command of the English language, I happen to consider poor grammar, an inability to spell and the associated acceptances thereof as crimes against humanity.  They are signs (and in some ways, methods) by which our society is becoming increasingly moronic.



Agree.


----------



## Martyn (Nov 20, 2011)

Farmer2DO said:


> I just think that when people put themselves out there in posts, and make repetetive errors, they open themselves up for scrutiny. So please, I'm not trying to slam you, but to point out why he said what he did, and why I mostly agree with him.


 

REPETITIVE...just thought I'd jump on the bandwagon   :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 20, 2011)

Since we're back on the Grammar Fascist (GF bit, I generally only play GF when a post is completely unintelligent/unreadable (most often due to either people not understanding the enter key, space key, or caps lock), when someone else plays GF, or if someone else starts preaching about professionalism/competence in the manner that was being discussed in this thread.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Farmer2DO (Nov 20, 2011)

What are you in, junior high?

You missed the point of my post.

Grow up.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thread closed since Godwin's Law has been invoked.


----------

